# Bell Tree Direct - 7.3.22 - TBT Fair, Celebrating Diversity Results, and Board Changes



## Croconaw (Jul 3, 2022)

I really enjoyed reading the entries to this event. I was eyeing this event from last year and was a bit disappointed I wasn’t able to participate in it. It ended just before I started becoming active again. The concept behind this event is very nice and I think you can learn a lot from people different from you. I would finally like to give a personal thank you to the staff for making this event not require New Horizons. I stopped playing and would have been unable to participate had the game been required.

Also, there’s an upcoming TBT Fair?? This will be my first fair, as well, so I’m very much looking forward to it. The consistency of these events is literally unreal.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 3, 2022)

Congrats to the winners of the Celebrating Diversity event! I loved seeing everyone's contribution to the event and finding out a little more about my fellow forum members!

*Enchanted Forest *themed TBT Fair! I literally squealed in real life when I read that. And to whoever drew that image with Fauna and Ione, it's gorgeous! I can't wait to see what kind of collectibles we'll get this year!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 3, 2022)

Yesssss I'm so excited for the TBT fair!!! The theme is very mysterious! I can't wait!!!  Thank you for the bells


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 3, 2022)

Congrats to the top voted entries for the diversity event, they're all so cute. I loved seeing everyone's unique designs. Looking forward very much to the fair as well, can't wait to see what enchanted forest collectables and prizes are available, always so exciting!


----------



## Asarena (Jul 3, 2022)

Congrats to the winners! The enchanted forest theme sounds wonderful. I can't wait! And thanks for the free TBT~


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 3, 2022)

Heck yeah TBT Fair
Your the best staff!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 3, 2022)

*Clicks link faster than the speed of light* DID SOMEBODY SAY FAIR


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 3, 2022)

The diversity event was super nice!! I got to see a whole lot of representation and uniqueness in each entry, and all of the characters were well-made! As much as congratulations are nice, I don't think there's any real "winner" to the event; I think everyone did an amazing job with their villager! So... congratulations to everyone for being open about yourselves, really!

AND TBT FAIR HYPE LET'S GOOOO glowing moss collectibles? plant-based collectibles?? fairy-themed stuff??? I'm super hyped! As much as I love pastel collectibles, I've been DYING for some more "enchanting" collectibles, so I can't wait what's in store! Also physical prizes return  hope we get lots of stickers and handwritten letters (and maybe secret stuff for upcoming collectibles like what they did for the eerie star potion)!

Lastly, happy birthday Oblivia!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 3, 2022)

enchanted forest...oh no..y'all coming for me


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2022)

Omggggg, congrats, @/skarmoury , @/Plume , @/Millysaurusrexjr , @/jadetine , @/moo_nieu , and @/Pintuition on being the six winners for the diversity event!!!  I know all six of these members from reading their posts on the forums and interacting with them, and the entries they created are simply fantastic!!  Well deserved winners.  

Another omg, Enchanted Forest TBT Fair???  Seems like this one will be right up my alley as a fan of the fantasy and forest genres in general.  Very much looking forward to it!

The changes are all very nice.  I would say, at least in my opinion, to keep the Gamer's Lounge and Nintendo Treehouse separate so there's not too many threads in one place, but that's just my opinion, so take it with a grain of salt.  I'm also interested to hear what others think about that.

Also, congrats to @/Mairmalade for becoming a Project Staff member!  I was so worried at first that she was joining the retired staff.  please no, not yet... ;_;

And as always, thank you for the TBT!!!


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 3, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners!

Looking forward to the Fair's return in August and I like the Enchanted Forest theme. Hopefully I can dedicate the time to get the most out of the event.

Would much prefer that Nintendo Treehouse and Gamers' Lounge remain separate. I can see some appeal in the idea of fusing them, but just for my part I prefer the way it's set up now; I agree with Venti about having too many threads in one area, it would feel too cluttered. The removal of the Pokémon Center, Smashville, and Splat Zone alone will take some getting used to after so long.

Happy Birthday, Oblivia!

Finally, thank you for the bells!


----------



## Flyffel (Jul 3, 2022)

Happy birthday, Oblivia!!

Congrats to the winners. I liked this event. 

Pretty good fair dates for me!! I'm excited!


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 3, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners! Very well done and deserved 

I am in awe with anything slightly enchanted. And the forest is my home.
I'm excited to be a part of this year's fair event!  Awesome theme!

Thank you for the bells!!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 3, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners of the event and I'm looking forward to TBT Fair, I'll try to participate more in TBT Fair this time!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 3, 2022)

looks like I should buy me mario kart this month

also, grats to all the winners

btw, is anyone else wondering about the placement of jeremy's profile banner for the op? idr seeing things like that before

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2022

oh, and of course a happy birthday to oblivia


----------



## xara (Jul 3, 2022)

HOO BOY, LOTS TO TALK ABOUT HERE.

first off, a _huge_ congratulations to the celebrating diversity event winners!! everyone’s entries were all so unique and lovely to look through, and i’m really happy that some people enjoyed my entry as well! i may not have placed, but i definitely wasn’t expecting to receive 30+ votes when i submitted my entry, so thank you.  despite the fact that i’m supposed to be on hiatus, i’m really glad that i participated and learnt more about my fellow tbt members!

the tbt fair is honestly my favourite tbt event (followed by the easter egg hunt —yes, some people actually like it, we exist LOL), so i’m very excited that it’s returning this year!! the enchanted forest theme sounds absolutely stunning, and i’m so excited to see all the events that’ll take place and the prizes!! new collectibles are always my favourite part of every event, and if @Laudine blesses us with some more plushies (or literally anything; their collectibles are god-tier ), i will peacefully die from happiness.

i’m feeling a bit bittersweet and nostalgic over the _new leaf_ boards being consolidated, though tbh. this isn’t me complaining or anything!!, i just can’t believe it’s time already. like, _new leaf_ really came out 9 (almost 10 for the japanese version) years ago, huh? that game is literally the reason i joined tbt in the first place, and idk.. i’m just feeling sentimental LOL.

and happy birthday @Oblivia!! i hope you had the most loveliest day today! 

edit: and thank you for the 75 tbt!!! <3


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 3, 2022)

I can’t wait for the fair!! Congrats to all the winners in the diversity event! Everyone’s were so cute and great to read. 

Happy birthday Oblivia


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 3, 2022)

First off, congratulations to the winners! If anything, everyone who participated is a winner in my eyes. I absolutely loved the Celebrating Diversity event and enjoyed it much more compared to last year's edition. There's something much more special about seeing everyone's entries and making a villager based on ourselves. My heart was melting numerous times going through them (in fact, I was rereading the entries yet again a little while ago) and you should all be proud for having the courage to represent yourselves.  It's pretty awesome to learn just a little more about the members around here, including the ones who also participated last year. Just goes on to show that the community can be pretty diverse on all walks of life and have different life experiences!

I've never participated in the TBT Fair before despite joining the forums back in 2018, so it's going to be my first time trying it out! I don't know what to expect, but I'm hoping to have lots of fun which is important to me. I also hope that I can finish my art project by then lol.

It's a little sad that the New Leaf section will be changed up a bit. I remember the times when that section of the forums was pretty active well before New Horizons was released. I personally think the Nintendo Treehouse and the Gamer's Lounge board should be left as is. I feel like the threads and other topics would get cluttered together and might possibly push out stuff that could be genuinely interesting to look at.

For a moment, I thought @/Mairmalade was gonna retire from the forums for good. I almost had a small scare reading that part, especially since she occasionally organizes friendlies sessions for MK8 and SSBU.

Also, happy b-day, Oblivia! And thanks for the free TBT!


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 3, 2022)

YESSSS ENCHANTED FOREST!!!! I can't wait!!! That is absolutely my cup of tea! Thank you for the bells! Looking forward to the fair!!!!


----------



## S.J. (Jul 3, 2022)

Congratulations @Plume @Millysaurusrexjr @jadetine @Pintuition @moo_nieu and @skarmoury !  All of your entries in the diversity event were amazing! I really enjoyed seeing and reading everyone's entries this year! 

Congrats as well to @Mairmalade on your role as project staff now! 

On the topic of whether to combine Nintendo Treehouse and Gamers' Lounge, I prefer them being separated. I think it makes it easier to identify games/topics that you're interested in, but I'm interested to know what others think.

This will be my first TBT Fair, and I'm excited for the Enchanted Forest theme! I can't wait to see what tasks there will be to complete. 

Thank you for the bells as well! I thought the article format was nice.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jul 3, 2022)

Not a fan of the article format, but wow, another fair! The Fair is one of my favorite things ever, and the forest theme sounds great! This will be my fourth fair I think.

(My suggestion for a prefix would be Mario.)


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 3, 2022)

Also vibeing the new forum organization
here to chime in and agree with others the Nintendo Treehouse and Gamers Lounge should be left alone and stay split apart in my opinion.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 3, 2022)

_Take me on a trip to the Lost Woods!  _YES PLEASE!!  Maybe we'll discover some new enchanted mushrooms or.....EGGS!! I'm excited to see what the Fair has in "spore" for us  thank you, staff!

Congrats to all the winners and many thanks for the free bells!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 3, 2022)

It sounds pretty cool! I mean I'll have to read it in more detail later as it is late, but I went into the big events of last year without any idea of what to expect or knew what I was doing and they were a lot of fun.


----------



## Merielle (Jul 4, 2022)

Congrats to the diversity event winners!!!  There were so many gorgeous and heartfelt entries—honestly, great work to everyone who entered too, and thank you all for sharing!

Ahhh I'm so excited for my first TBT Fair!! ;v; The enchanted forest theme sounds absolutely incredible—and that background artwork is absolutely _stunning_!!  I'm so excited.  Things have been pretty stressful and busy for me lately, but I'm sure this will make for a really nice break for a bit.

I'm also for the Nintendo Treehouse and Gaming Lounge remaining separate.  They seem distinct enough to me, and I think that especially with the board merger in the Nintendo Treehouse, a lot of interesting threads might get buried.

Also, @/Mairmalade, I hope you enjoy your new role as Project Staff! ^^ I'm looking forward to what you'll do!

And thank you for so much for the bells!


----------



## Zerous (Jul 4, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners, there were so many cool entries 
Also I absolutely adore the Fair theme this year, and I can't wait!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 4, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> *Enchanted Forest *themed TBT Fair! I literally squealed in real life when I read that. And to whoever drew that image with Fauna and Ione, it's gorgeous! I can't wait to see what kind of collectibles we'll get this year!





Merielle said:


> Ahhh I'm so excited for my first TBT Fair!! ;v; The enchanted forest theme sounds absolutely incredible—and that background artwork is absolutely _stunning_!! I'm so excited. Things have been pretty stressful and busy for me lately, but I'm sure this will make for a really nice break for a bit.



Credit for the enchanted forest artwork I used in the announcement goes to this Redditor. Hopefully they don't mind Ione and Fauna visiting their creation!


----------



## Aniko (Jul 4, 2022)

Congrats to the winners! I really love your creations ♥
Can't wait for the fair, the new theme sounds fun!
And thank you for the bells!

Oh fireworks!


----------



## Rosch (Jul 4, 2022)

*TBT FAIRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!
HERE WE GOOOO!!!!!!*

Very curious if it will be team-based again. I love working as a team. Shoutout to my fellow *Froggy Chairs* and *Melon Ballers*. I also love this year's theme. Magic and forest. And magic.

Also, congratulations to the winners! Such beautiful creatures.  Shame I missed out on the event because I was sick for almost two weeks. But health comes first.

Thank you for the free bells, too!


----------



## Kattea (Jul 4, 2022)

The theme is chef's kiss~

Last fair was my favourite event so far, will be counting down the days until this one!


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 4, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners of the Diversity event! Your artworks are great!

Awesome, TBT Fair is back and it will be my second time! This is going to be magical!

Thank you for the free Bells!


----------



## Chris (Jul 4, 2022)

Rosch said:


> Very curious if it will be team-based again. I love working as a team. Shoutout to my fellow *Froggy Chairs (2020)* and *Melon Ballers (2021)*. I also love this year's theme. Magic and forest. And magic.


We intend for The Bell Tree Fair to always remain true to it's traditional format as a solo event. Hopefully that doesn't disappoint anyone!


----------



## Rosch (Jul 4, 2022)

Chris said:


> We intend for The Bell Tree Fair to always remain true to it's traditional format as a solo event. Hopefully that doesn't disappoint anyone!


Oh. I might have confused the TBT Fair with the camp. My bad. 

And I just realized that the Bell Tree World Championship and the camp were both held last year. Wow.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 4, 2022)

huge congrats to all the winners of the diversity event!!! well deserved, every entry was so sweet.
and i don't think words can describe how excited i am for the tbt fair... every year it continues to blow me away and from the looks of the theme (enchanted forest? are you kidding me?) this year is going to be absolutely no exception - the sheer collectible potential alone has me weeping


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jul 4, 2022)

Very excited for another TBT Fair! This year I'll be relaxing at my parent's house for 2/3s of it so I should have more time to spend on it compared to last year! Just debating if this means I should bring my drawing tablet ...


----------



## Venn (Jul 4, 2022)

So excited for the fair! I love the theme for it!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 4, 2022)

Congrats to all the contest winners! 

The forest theme for the fair has me intrigued since I sense more green collectibles to fuel my hoarding habits. This might be a dangerous fair for me...

Dreaming of a marimo ball in a jar collectible. It's a stretch but...


----------



## Imbri (Jul 4, 2022)

Congratulations to the Diversity contest winners! All the entries were amazing!

The theme of Enchanted Forest sounds so great! I love the idea and can't wait to see what shape it will take.

The merges and such all make sense, but I would prefer to keep Nintendo Treehouse and Gamers' Lounge separate. There are so many different games, I'm afraid of things getting buried and not seen.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2022)

congrats to all the people who won the celebrating diversity contest, they're so cute and absolutely precious and deserving of the prize 

happy to see the fair is returning!! I participated in the 2017 and 2020 fairs and both times I was in school, this time I won't be (much like Camp TBT) so I can't wait to participate this year!


----------



## amemome (Jul 4, 2022)

*happy birthday oblivia!!*
super excited for fair and happy about the board updates.


----------



## Mutti (Jul 4, 2022)

Cant wait to see the tbt fair and hopefully
collect amazing collectables


----------



## Plume (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm excited for the enchanted forest!! ; ; TBT Fair can't come soon enough.

Thank you to everyone who voted for Silkie and congratulations to all!! <3


----------



## Amilee (Jul 4, 2022)

enchanted forest sounds amazing! cant wait for the fair :3 
i also like the board changings, having less boards is always nice and there is less confusion.


----------



## BetsySundrop (Jul 4, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners! There were a lot of great entries. Love, love, love the enchanted forest theme for the fair! 

*edit* - ty for the tbt and happy birthday oblivia! (Had to respond to the excellent theme before I finished reading it all,lol).


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 4, 2022)

I thought you always had to wait for 4 hours before bumping in Nooks Cranny. Was it shorter than 4 hours? 

I like how now most threads are in one now!


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 4, 2022)

Mr_Persona said:


> I thought you always had to wait for 4 hours before bumping in Nooks Cranny. Was it shorter than 4 hours?
> 
> I like how now most threads are in one now!


The bump time was shortened to two hours shortly after the game's release due to the busier nature of the Nook's Cranny board, but now that there's less overall trading taking place we felt it appropriate to align with the universal bumping rules.


----------



## Snek (Jul 4, 2022)

Yay! TBT Fair is back! Enchanted forests are a very magical theme so I'm really looking forward to the new events! Looks like I'll have to redownload NH again and update my island! 

It will take some time getting used to the new Nintendo Treehouse, but I'm sure it'll grow on me quick. Thanks for the free Bells!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 4, 2022)

I am like zero active and have no time at all, but I will try my best to not miss out on the TBT Fair. I miss out on it like all the time..


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jul 4, 2022)

wow! I cant wait for the fair! I love these events so much, I look forward to them every year. 2020's fair was an amazing event, I wish this will be just as amazing!!

also can't wait for the new collectibles, they must look so good, especially with the enchanted forest theme!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 4, 2022)

It’s my first TBT Fair. Are there tasks we can do without New Horizons or is it necessary? I don’t play anymore, but I’d still like to participate in the fair.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 4, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> It’s my first TBT Fair. Are there tasks we can do without New Horizons or is it necessary? I don’t play anymore, but I’d still like to participate in the fair.


I did the two events last year and both times there were some tasks the did require NH in some way, but it was not that much or always the case. Other times it was different things like those riddle things, drawing challenges, ect.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 4, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I did the two events last year and both times there were some tasks the did require NH in some way, but it was not that much or always the case. Other times it was different things like those riddle things, drawing challenges, ect.


I did the both events last year, too, and still enjoyed both despite not playing New Horizons. I hope it’s the same for this TBT Fair. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jadetine (Jul 4, 2022)

Most of all, I appreciate the staff for creating the Diversity event (heck, all the events) and fostering a community that felt safe enough to share their own personas. I have learned so much from the folks here, and awareness of your inner struggles make me a more thoughtful, empathetic person. That said, Brioche had been on my mind for a long time already and I'm glad she found a few fans. 

I can't say I visit the other forums outside of ACNH trading / Amiibo Exchange / Art Museum, so my input on merging anything is useless. 
 

Happy Birdthday Oblivia!  May your achieve all your goals or finally find what you are looking for.

ENCHANTED FOREST WHAAAAAA
SO MUCH HYPE
I can't wait for the glowy / mushroomy / flowery things ahead. 
I am a little nervous for this solo competition, though... 

TYSM for the tbt, as always. It will make someone very happy.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 4, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> It’s my first TBT Fair. Are there tasks we can do without New Horizons or is it necessary? I don’t play anymore, but I’d still like to participate in the fair.


I don't know if it will be the same this year, but I participated in the TBT Fair two years ago and there were a large variety of events. A few required the game, but many did not. I'm pretty sure there will be something for everyone.


----------



## Franny (Jul 4, 2022)

i was just thinking about the fair. i remember the 2016(?) fair very fondly and im excited to see this one


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 5, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners your entries were amazing 

I LOVE this years fair theme Enchanted Forrest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   OMG I am counting down the days till aug 6th


----------



## Hat' (Jul 5, 2022)

Oh my gosh this Fair's theme speaks to me on so many levels I'm so so so excited!!!! I actually tried to do an enchanted forest themed island on ACNH!! I truly can't wait to see all of the amazing tasks and prizes!!


----------



## Flicky (Jul 5, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners! I wanted to enter, but I just didn't have the time sadly.

I'm really excited for the fair. Secretly hoping I'll find some inspiration for the enchanted forest area of my island through this contest, too!


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 5, 2022)

Congrats to all of the other winners of the celebrating diversity event, I really enjoyed reading everyone's entries! Thanks for liking my little doodle!   

I'm also excited for this year's fair...the theme is great! My second island theme was supposed to be similar so I'm hoping I'll get to do a build as a part of it!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 6, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners! Fabulous job guys and great job to all the other entries! I enjoyed getting to know little pieces of everyone! Can’t wait for the fair! It’s my fav!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 6, 2022)

Personally I'd like to see the Nintendo Treehouse and Gamer's Lounge as one thing. Nintendo often showcases 3rd party or Indie games in directs as coming on their console, but they can be purchased and played on other platforms too. It feels odd to have it separated out just because a person plays on a separate platform.


----------



## Snek (Jul 10, 2022)

Question: Which games would you like to see with their own dedicated prefixes?

To answer this question, maybe include the Zelda and Mario franchises. These franchises have multiple mainline and spinoff games so it makes sense for them to have their own prefixes.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 18, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Personally I'd like to see the Nintendo Treehouse and Gamer's Lounge as one thing. Nintendo often showcases 3rd party or Indie games in directs as coming on their console, but they can be purchased and played on other platforms too. It feels odd to have it separated out just because a person plays on a separate platform.


There are games not made by Nintendo at all and cannot be played on a Nintendo console. They should have their own board. If it was strictly a Nintendo board, well, you can’t make threads about any other games. If they were combined, it should be just the Gamer’s Lounge. I appreciate how they’re separated, though. The board would likely be cluttered with Nintendo threads if there weren’t. I’m still getting used to the gaming prefixes. The board feels a bit cluttered as it is, but that’s just me.


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 21, 2022)

Is it August 6th yet???


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 29, 2022)

DaCoSim said:


> Is it August 6th yet???


one more week! I can’t wait


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2022)

A little more than a week away! Some time tomorrow we'll kick off our pre-Fair promotions by releasing some new backdrops!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2022)

highkey forgot this was starting on the 6th lol

I'm pretty hyped though I love these events, can't wait to see the new collectibles


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 29, 2022)

I’m hyped to see what the new backdrops and collectibles look like, and for any other pre-Fair announcements.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2022)

Me at the mention of new backdrops:






GIMME GIMME GIMME.  I can't wait, I'm so excited!


----------



## michealsmells (Jul 29, 2022)

SUPER excited for the fair! I mean Enchanted Forest sounds so fun! Guess I'll likely have to change up my Itto profile to be something more suited for the event.

I dunno how much I'll be able to participate this year. It's gonna be a very very busy month for me, HOWEVER. I will be there for at least some of it, as usual! TBT events are always a highlight of my year!!!


----------



## Bekaa (Jul 30, 2022)

Can’t wait for the fair to start! Staff, I know you’re hard at work preparing. your creativity always blows me away!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 2, 2022)

Fingers crossed we get to make something having to do with this enchanted forestI just started sketching out a painting I am going to do for my daughters bday and omg the theme would go GREAT with this event!!!! Her bday is the 9th!


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 3, 2022)

We love a new fair moment! the theme looks to make it a spectacular one


----------



## Aquilla (Aug 3, 2022)

What are the odds! Just two months ago I organized an "enchanted forest" costume contest for my guild in an online game! 



 

​Needless to say, I absolutely love the new fair theme! Unfortunately I'll be away for more than half of it, which is quite a bummer. I'll try to participate to my best abilities (given that I'll be wild camping in the highlands I'm not sure if that's even possible though haha)


----------



## mogyay (Aug 3, 2022)

yay fair !  been kind of inactive lately but can't miss out on a tbt fair


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 4, 2022)

two days besties!!!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 5, 2022)

tiffanistarr said:


> two days besties!!!


TOMORROW BESTIES so stoked! it’s going to be so much fun!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 5, 2022)

Who else is super excited to do weird things in real life for virtual items?


----------



## Venn (Aug 5, 2022)

TOMORROW, TOMORROW! 
It's almost finally here!


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 5, 2022)

My first TBT fair! Looking forward to see what happens!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 5, 2022)

My body is ready


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 5, 2022)

There is a section for tickets!! I’m so hyped.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 6, 2022)

Anyone else staying up to see the start of the fair?


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2022)

KittenNoir said:


> Anyone else staying up to see the start of the fair?


I don't know your time zone, but I wouldn't advise anyone in Asia, Australia, or Europe to stay up later than they normally would solely for the kick-off. We still have a lot of work left to do before the event goes live today and two-thirds of our team are based in North America, so most of them are still in bed. I don't have an estimate start time to share with you all right now, but we'll give you an update once we do.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 6, 2022)

Today besties I’m excited for all the fair fun to start!


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 6, 2022)

it's fair day!! or perhaps fair eve for eu but still... can't believe how quickly the last few days have gone by! so excited to see what staff have up their sleeve for this year :]


----------



## Venn (Aug 6, 2022)

I'm ready to enter the Enchanted Forest and to see all the magical adventures that awaits us!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 6, 2022)

FUYS DONT EAT RHE MSUHROOMS THAT YOU FIND IN THE FORREST JUST A WARNING


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2022)

Dinosaurz said:


> FUYS DONT EAT RHE MSUHROOMS THAT YOU FIND IN THE FORREST JUST A WARNING


Everyone knows the fluorescent ones taste the best


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 6, 2022)

Uwu


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 6, 2022)

Thankfully I’m working a double shift today, so time will fly by for me. I’m ready.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 6, 2022)

Ooooh so excited!!!!!


----------



## Mutti (Aug 6, 2022)

Not long to go now, this is going to be a good year for my creative side i think


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2022)

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> Who else is super excited to do weird things in real life for virtual items?


dude this is the biggest mood ever lmaooo

i still have my creature in a jar from Halloween last year and recently my dad saw it and he was like "wth is this??" it was great


----------



## Zerous (Aug 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> dude this is the biggest mood ever lmaooo
> 
> i still have my creature in a jar from Halloween last year and recently my dad saw it and he was like "wth is this??" it was great


Sameee 
I had to throw it out eventually as it was made out of potato but I got multiple comments along the lines of “wth..??” When they saw a floating Zipper head in a jar


----------



## Coach (Aug 6, 2022)

Can't wait to see what's in store! Already renewed my switch online in preparation just in case there's any multiplayer elements or I'll need to trade for items (and so I could beat @Dinosaurz at the new mk8 tracks )


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 6, 2022)

Oh I thought I missed a weeks worth of this. I was out of town in a place without internet or access to anything really.


----------



## Venn (Aug 6, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Oh I thought I missed a weeks worth of this. I was out of town in a place without internet or access to anything really.


Well, you came back right on time then xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> dude this is the biggest mood ever lmaooo
> 
> i still have my creature in a jar from Halloween last year and recently my dad saw it and he was like "wth is this??" it was great


I actually bought a $5 jar because I was living in a dorm at the time and had no use for one before that…I literally had a jar full of juice, fake leaves and sparkly foam balls on my desk for weeks lmao


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 6, 2022)

Coach said:


> Can't wait to see what's in store! Already renewed my switch online in preparation just in case there's any multiplayer elements or I'll need to trade for items (and so I could beat @Dinosaurz at the new mk8 tracks )


Stop harassing me


----------



## Coach (Aug 6, 2022)

Dinosaurz said:


> Stop harassing me


Stop bumping into walls

Really excited to see what collectibles will be introduced, too! Would love to see more mushrooms, glowing butterflies or even fairies! (glowy ones, like navi from zelda)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 6, 2022)

tbt fairy hype

maybe serena will appear


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 6, 2022)

Absolutely love the idea of glowing butterflies and fairies 

So excited but might have to wait until tomorrow (or insomniac so early hours of the morning ) UK so 9.14 here, tested positive for covid today (2nd time ) so need sleep


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 6, 2022)

I’m awake !!!!! I’m ready for the fair I’m so excited


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2022)

where the mirrors at


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 6, 2022)

Ya'll ready 4 dis


----------

